# Probleme Bequiet P 10



## Venek (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar Probleme mit meinen Bequiet P 10.

Das Erste wäre das mein Pc mit dem Netzteil nicht mehr starten will....  
Hatte schon ein paar Wochen das Problem das Ich immer am Netzschalter herumspielen musste bis der Pc endlich einmal hochfährt oder 10 mal auf den Startknopf drücken musste. 
Wenn die Kiste läuft macht sie mir keine Probleme und läuft Tage lang mit verschiedenen Belastungszuständen durch. 

Der Defekt trat auf alls ich ein wenig im Netz unterwegs war und der Pc auf einmal ohne es auch nur anzudeuten auf einmal komplett ausging. 
Danach lies er sich auch über das Herumspielen am Netzschalter nicht mehr starten....

Also habe ich als Ersatz das Bequeit E 10 meines Bruders eingebaut und alles läuft ohne Probleme. 

Das Problem Nr.2 

Ist weniger wichtig aber auch nervig nämlich der Lüfter, des Netzteils brummt so extrem das er alle anderen Geräuschquellen locker übertönt. 

System:
I5 4670K
Msi MPower M87
R9 280x His
Asus xonar essence stx
2 Festplatten einmal 120 gb ssd (samsung 840) und 1 tb (wd green)

Gruß Venek


----------



## XGamer98 (3. Dezember 2014)

Klingt nach eine Hardwaredefekt, entweder du kannst es noch umtauschen oder du schickst es ein, be quiet! gibt glaube ich 5 Jahre Garantie also sollte das bei den neusten Ableger der Reihe kein Problem sein

MfG, Niklas


----------



## Clastron (3. Dezember 2014)

XGamer98 schrieb:


> Klingt nach eine Hardwaredefekt, entweder du kannst es noch umtauschen oder du schickst es ein, be quiet! gibt glaube ich 5 Jahre Garantie also sollte das bei den neusten Ableger der Reihe kein Problem sein
> 
> MfG, Niklas



Richtig, 5 Jahre Garantie gibt Be Quiet! Also kannst du es problemlos umtauschen.

Gruß


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Dezember 2014)

Wenn das Teil noch noch ein Jahr als ist würde ich eher bei BQ anrufen und mich über den 48h Vorort-Austauschservice freuen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2014)

Netzteil umtauschen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Venek,

du solltest dich in dieser Angelegenheit an unseren service[at]bequiet.com, Das Netzteil sollte überprüft werden.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Venek (16. Januar 2015)

So melde mich hier mal wieder.

Habe von Be Quiet ein neues Netzteil bekommen  aber dieses hat jetzt extrem nerviges Spulenfiepen das noch aus 5 Metern Entfernung deutlich zu Hören ist...
Und der Lüfter klackert auch wieder vor sich hin ist aber etwas leiser Alls beim alten Netzteil ...

Habe wohl mit der P10 Serie einfach kein Glück habe hier im Haushalt noch zwei L8 (300 - 400 W) und zwei E 10 (600W) am Laufen und diese verrichten ihren Dienst ohne Klackern und Pfeifen so wie es sein soll


----------



## mcmarky (17. Januar 2015)

Melde dich doch nochmal bei BeQuiet, meinem P10 550W lässt sich kein Fiepen entlocken. Und beim Lüfter hört man an sich nur ein sehr leises Luftsäuseln.

Hast du schon mal ein anderes Netzteil in deinem Rechner getestet?


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2015)

Einfach das Netzteil noch mal tauschen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo Venek,

kannst du mir mal bitte die SN des Netzteils nennen? Ich möchte mir das ausgetauschte Netzteil einmal ansehen und überprüfen.

Danke dir!

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Venek (22. Januar 2015)

Die SN ist 204K4220019250 

Wie gesagt das Netzteil funktioniert einwandfrei nur die Geräuschentwicklung ist nicht die Beste


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo Venek,

vielen Dank, dein Netzteil wurde bei uns getestet und ausgetauscht. Erhalten hast du ein fabrikneues Netzteil.
Das Spulenfiepen kann leider bei schnellen und hohen Lastwechseln auftreten und muss nicht zwangsläufig durch das Netzteil verursacht werden.
Bei schnellen und hohen Lastwechseln können sich die Spannungswandler einzelner Komponenten aufschwingen und Frequenzen in das Netzteil einstreuen.

Folgende Maßnahmen könnten das Problem eingrenzen:

- deaktivieren der Stromspareinstellungen im BIOS
- Netzteil in einem völlig anderen System testen
- System ohne Grafikkarte testen, sofern eine OBGPU vorhanden

Bitte überprüfe dies noch einmal, sofern es dir möglich ist.

Melde dich dann bitte noch einmal bei mir!

Danke dir!

Gruß

Marco


----------

